

Google Job Page from 1998 - meterplech
http://replay.waybackmachine.org/19991013034717/http://google.com/jobs.html

======
meterplech
I think it's interesting to see their early focus on hiring the right people.
They are even hiring for a College Recruiting Program Manager already- even
when they only have about 50 people at the company. That's thinking big from
the beginning.

Also- given all the MBA hate on HN, I thought it was interesting that they
asked all their "business" positions to have MBAs.

~~~
jtbigwoo
> Also- given all the MBA hate on HN, I thought it was interesting that they
> asked all their "business" positions to have MBAs.

Companies founded by people who have graduate degrees tend to overvalue
candidates with graduate degrees.

------
abstractbill
It was funny to see them explicitly mention "casual dress atmosphere" - I
don't think many software startups would even bother to say that these days.

------
rudiger
_The only Chef job with stock options!_

~~~
Hovertruck
I wonder what that Chef is doing these days.

~~~
AdamTReineke
He left Google in 2005. Opened his own restaurant in 2009.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charlie_Ayers>

------
makmanalp
"Several years of industry or hobby-based experience." -> Wow. Nowadays it's
just "industry experience".

"Experience programming in Python a plus " -> Keep in mind, this was 1998, and
Python was young.

~~~
chollida1
I think alot of that was that even back in 1998 they had Python code in their
code base.

Rather than using Python as a filter for finding hackers.

------
c2
Kind of ridiculous they require the VP of engineering to have a PhD. I haven't
heard great things about Google's culture, and if this is the kind of
requirements they had to put the technical leadership in place, a lot of what
I heard is starting to make sense.

~~~
_delirium
I dunno, the guy they hired for that position by most accounts turned out to
be a pretty excellent choice: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Urs_H%C3%B6lzle>

------
jganetsk
I wonder who filled these positions at that time in particular.

~~~
kapitalx
They are are really really rich now.

~~~
AdamTReineke
Just the chef was worth $26 million. [http://searchengineland.com/google-
employee-53-charlie-ayers...](http://searchengineland.com/google-
employee-53-charlie-ayers-the-google-chef-profiled-on-msnbc-12505)

~~~
yeahsure
If he still owns those 40K shares, that would be $23,670,800 today. Not bad
for a chef, though!

Thanks for the link :)

------
AlexMuir
Can anyone remember how they first heard about and started using Google?

~~~
mnml_
I was using yahoo and a friend told me to try google it was not really good
looking but the result ranking was better. It was in ~1998 as well. (And I was
using AOL !)

------
phlux
Heh. For fun - we should all apply for these jobs via the fax number they
list.

~~~
cosgroveb
And what if they are actually hiring for one of those positions? Go through
Google's recruiting process!? No thanks!! :)

~~~
phlux
haha.

I was interviewing for a network project manager position with google some
time ago. When I went in on the first day I was very candid with them by
saying "I am very qualified for this position, but I don't have a PMP
certification so I hope that isnt an issue." They said "Oh, no problem. In
fact we want to bring people in who are very experienced, but are flexible to
adapt to the google way of doing things - so not having a PMP cert is a plus
because we dont want people to try to impose some outside process on our way."

Cool I thought!

I interviewed over a 3 month period. I was told I did very well then got a
call from the recruiter in google I had been working with "Hey! Good news - it
looks like we will be extending you an offer - so let me write that up and
send it over to you"

I was ecstatic.

I told friends about it - but did not tell my employer - though they knew I
was interviewing anyway.

I got a call the next day from the recruiter:

"I'm sorry - it looks like we will not be extending you an offer. Apparently,
you don't have a PMP cert, and that is needed for this position - but you did
very well on the interview, maybe you can find another position we have listed
that you qualify for!"

I was LIVID.

What a waste of my time - and it was really enraging. So, yeah - Fuck your
interview process google.

~~~
Silhouette
I never understand people who still put up with these absurdly long
recruitment processes today. I don't care what your job is, if you're hiring
via typical recruitment channels, you're not important enough for a good
candidate to put their life plans on hold for months.

Heck, if you're not someone on the scale of Google/Facebook/Microsoft in the
software industry, you're probably not important enough for me to justify
doing your pet interview quiz question for half a day before I show up, unless
you're going to pay me for my time to do it.

Public health warning: Zealous adherence to this bizarre mindset, where you
expect that if you are negotiating with someone then both parties will take it
seriously and that if you are working for someone then they will pay you, may
result in abandoning applying for jobs as an employee and going freelance or
founding your own business. This may lead to a much more enjoyable lifestyle
than working for the kind of business that only hires people who would allow
themselves to be hired that way.

~~~
phlux
This was in 2007, so it was a bit of a different market at that time as
well...

